# easy spiders



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

then put a dab of hot glue onto the other end of the toothpick








and attach the large styrofoam ball








press them firmly together until you feel the glue take hold








using the scissors, cut the pipecleaners in two (i don't have a pic of this step)
and then use the pointed end of the chopstick to poke 4 holes on one side of the spiders body, about an inch deep


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

fill each of the leg holes with hot glue








and insert one of the halved pipecleaners








when that glue firms, do the other side the same way








a little creative bending, and they are basic spider shapes:


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

the spiders have to be able to hang in the haunted trail, so i found some cup hooks i had from another project. they were brass colored, so i dusted them flat black








add a bead of hot glue to the threads on the pinched shut flat black cup hooks








then screw them into the spiders' heinies








i put a bead of hot glue around the hooks to hold it firmer.

this is a continuing project, so look for an update when i get them finished.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are so cool and thanks for putting the tutorial together. But, there would be NO WAY I'd ever walk through your spider area. Eeek!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

love that, susan!! lokks great!!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Spiders, spiders everywhere........ I feel at home.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool spiders, but I just have to ask if the spray paint ate into the foam balls?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job on the spiders and the how-to. Thats the way to do it...when you dont have, just go build it.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

alucard said:


> Cool spiders, but I just have to ask if the spray paint ate into the foam balls?


no, the spray paint was for the cup hooks that they hang by.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

*time to make them look fuzzy!*

i don't know about y'all, but fuzzy spiders are the scariest to me, so mine are gonna be fuzzy!

i used the How To Haunt Your House moss method, dryer lint, acrylic craft paint and white glue to create their fuzz.

my popcorn bowl will never be the same! 

put a good-sized puff of dryer lint into the bowl, add acrylic craft paint and a dollop of white glue. 










mix it up well










and apply to the spider, pressing it down firmly.










i find it's best to do half of each spider one day, and the other half the next-it's less messy that way. use some string to hang them by their cup hooks to dry overnight.

more to come!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

A nice use for dryer lint! And to think I've been throwing this stuff out all these years! I could of have built Spiega by now!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a really good idea! I'm having a spider lair and this would be a good way to fill it up.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the spiders! And the dryer lint idea is awesome, never would have thought of that.


----------



## ScardyCat (Sep 22, 2008)

I am trying these. I am going to us e some black and white "eyelash" yarn instead of the dryer lint, just because I want them a little more furry. Great easy prop for us beginners!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

what is eyelash yarn? it sounds gross! I need to buy some.


----------



## ScardyCat (Sep 22, 2008)

It's yarn the has a fringe on it kind of like eyelashes. It is actually really called eyelash yarn.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

that's a GREAT idea, ScardyCat! i think cotton balls might work pretty well, too, but i haven't tried it yet. 
maybe when i run out of dryer lint.  the laundry just never seems to end around here!


----------



## burmistrzak (Jul 10, 2009)

Did you just leave the spiders white? What can they be painted with to make them black? Thanks! Michelle


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

burmistrzak said:


> Did you just leave the spiders white? What can they be painted with to make them black? Thanks! Michelle


mix up some white glue, black acrylic paint and dryer lint. press it onto the spiders firmly and allow to dry well. it looks like fur, and it's cheap and easy!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

hummm... I wonder what would happen if you put a ball of yarn in the food processer?!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I really like this so far! I think I'll make a couple!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

i got an e-mail about my spider area, requesting a bit of a how-to, so i thought i'd answer it here-make it easy for anyone else who needs it to find the information.

we do a haunted trail, so it is a walk-through area. random pieces of strong nylon cord criss-cross overhead, strung tightly (some sagged later, well fix them before SHOWTIME). various lengths of fishing line are tied to these cords, dangling down, to draw across the trail patrons skin like webs. knots are tied in certain cords to give the illusion of the webs being 'catchy' on your skin. it is very creepy feeling in the dark.

the sides aren't up yet. they will consist of LOTS of web in a bag, strung very thickly. impenetrably thickly. overhead, to the sides are lengths of pine tree (bark on) to attach the web to. the nylon ropes that hold the threads are attached to the pine pieces. there are more lengths of pine tree (bark on as well) lying on the ground underneath the overhead bars. this will allow the thick bagged web to be firmly attached at ground level. the bark is important, it really gives the web something to grab onto.

the 'roof' will actually be thick pieces of opaque white plastic. it will be stretched overhead and stapled into place. this will help hold in the fog. the nylon cords won't allow it to sag like regular webbing does... last year we used regular webbing, and by nights end our Pinhead, who was wandering around looked like he had an afro!

it's hard to explain, but i'll have pics of it as work proceeds... check back later for more information and thank you for the interest in my little spider lair.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

They look great susan!!!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

just realized i never posted the pic of the spider area as it looked near showtime!

















thick bagged web walls and a whitest plastic 'roof' added to the web effect. and i have to say, that thin plastic roof made the scariest sound as people walked under it, creating a breeze!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

That is awesome! Haha I never would of thought of using dryer lint for that. I have tons just waiting to be used hahaha!!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome idea with the dryer lint as others have said. I'm working on a hanging spider victim and I needed to make some spiders. Now I have an idea on how to do it. Thanks! And again, fantastic job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. I love the look of all of it. They spiders are great.


----------

